#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  about invoking helping spirits for wealth?

## archangelus

Dear friends: 
I am new to this forum, and my first question is, Could I get wealth and protection by invoking favourable spirits? If so, How can it be done?

I am also interested in knowing something I read some time ago: is possible to "create" helping spiritual entities?


Thank you very much

Best Wishes

----------


## devakxes

I'd look into thought-forms, servitors, and tulpas if you want to learn about creating beings.

As for Invoking a demon, Mammon would best help. However, I'd evoke Mammon, then offer your body to him in exchange for wealth (like until the next full moon or something).

Invoking a demon will change you in many ways, however.

----------


## archangelus

Thanks for all your answers.

I am a beginner, so: at this moment, and for such a purpose I am looking for, Is there any method or way not dangerous, but effective?

For example: Is risky the creation of entities?

Thank you very much.

----------


## Astral Eye

I won't write about summonings, cause I suck at explaining stuff, but heres a little something that can help your financial situation safely.

Simply place a liitle bit of Cedar in your wallet. Works wonders, but don't expect to win the lottery LOL!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lothfavnir

I had a dream yesterday. It was said that the dead was going to make me a wealthy man. I am not rich, but I am not poor. I deal with the occult, but I don't want any money from that source. When I heard that message, my fear-sense was triggered. I phased out of the dream really as fast as I could. When I woke up I was still afraid. Because I know what kind of spirit that would say such a thing. Do not say yes to those kinds of occult deals. The balance must be uphold, so everything will have its price. And what is the most common form of payment for a spirit, the most valuable?

Instead, think about how you can honor your work more. Your temple is yourself, when you work you build your temple. That is a piece of wisdom some of the most successful people in the city I come from share. This is the spiritual way to prosperity. There is actually a special club where you learn to grow that kind of spiritual wisdom.

----------


## vbumpps

> I'd look into thought-forms, servitors, and tulpas if you want to learn about creating beings.
> 
> As for Invoking a demon, Mammon would best help. However, I'd evoke Mammon, then offer your body to him in exchange for wealth (like until the next full moon or something).
> 
> Invoking a demon will change you in many ways, however.




Hello I am going to make a deal with Mammon but wanted to ask you what u mean by offering your body to him? I would appreciate any help or advise that u may offer. Thanks

----------

